# Post up your winter 2k13 dnp cycles!



## Spongy (Nov 2, 2013)

It's getting to.be that time of year.  The trees are changing, the cardinals lost the world series again, PoB can't get out of his neighborhood And my local grocery store has a pallet of cake mix on reserve for me...  yup, its dnp time!  What are you guys planning to eun this year?  Post 'em up!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2013)

I am going to be using powder for the first time. I will run it at 200 for a month. I am going to try and fight the carb cravings this time though and see if there is a difference. I start physical therapy for my leg so hopefully I might be able to get some sort of cardiovascular training in. Even if it's just a nice long walk


----------



## Spongy (Nov 2, 2013)

Powder?  Interesting.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 2, 2013)

Running a small one now @500 ed for a week


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 2, 2013)

500mg crystal ED, stay on as long as I can stand it then drop it to 250mg and try to hold that as long as possible. Prolly be on around 3-4weeks.. luckily for me I don't have to fight sugar cravings, for some reason I go crazy for salt. I'll go through 1 large jar of whole pickles everyday lol, they taste so good on dnp.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 10, 2013)

250mg Crystal first 3-4 days then 5 hundo as long as I can take it. Going from peoples logs no one really seems to last their entire time they planned out, so Im shooting for as long as I can hack it at 500 and either drop to 250 like Lupi. Carb cravings, if I have them they will be embraced. Good thing I have about 5 italian bakeries within a two block radius of myself.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2013)

Have never run DNP before. Serious question: is there not a "rebound effect" after undergoing all of that discomfort? Or is the fat loss "semi-permanent" as I've been reading in a few articles?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> 500mg crystal ED, stay on as long as I can stand it then drop it to 250mg and try to hold that as long as possible. Prolly be on around 3-4weeks.. luckily for me I don't have to fight sugar cravings, for some reason I go crazy for salt. I'll go through 1 large jar of whole pickles everyday lol, they taste so good on dnp.



You are drinking a lot of water? Try adding some pedialyte.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 11, 2013)

Yea whts ur results on this stuff? ? And does it stay off..


----------



## JOMO (Nov 30, 2013)

On day four of my run and today will be the first day going to 500mg from 250. I'm sure in the next few days the heat will turn up. Good thing its in the 30s here and will get colder.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 1, 2013)

Same question as above: seems odd to run a cutting / fat burning compound at the peak of bulking season. 

I get that it raises core body temp and so running in the winter is preferred, but is there no rebound effect (eg. regaining fat) once you come off? Would this not then set you back close to the place you started just before cutting season? Thanks for sharing your insight.


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 3, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Same question as above: seems odd to run a cutting / fat burning compound at the peak of bulking season.
> 
> I get that it raises core body temp and so running in the winter is preferred, but is there no rebound effect (eg. regaining fat) once you come off? Would this not then set you back close to the place you started just before cutting season? Thanks for sharing your insight.



the fat cells eventually shrink and die. Macrophages surround the leftover fat cell that is dead and break it into parts for removal by the body. It should not have a rebound effect. The rebound effect is a survival technique by your body to store the most nutrient dense macromolecule. This depends on your diet.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 20, 2013)

Taking the DNP plunge in a few weeks.

Context: 

* Coming off a nice long bulk with test / deca (16 weeks)

* Planning to run DNP @ 250 Mg crystal first 5 days then 500 Mg for 15 days or as long as I can tolerate it, whichever comes first

* Will stop the deca when I start DNP (test stays at same dose 500 Mg)

* Will add tren after DNP going into my cut (400 Mg)

* 1 gallon of water per day during DNP run

* May carb deplete the last few days leading up to the DNP run

* Will run 33%/33%/33% macros during DNP run

* Coming off will carb-load for a week and then into my cutting macros 

Input is welcomed.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2013)

Bump for thoughts on the DNP cherry-popper.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2013)

That looks fine. I usually go above 1 gallon of water at 500 but that's me.  Have some pedialyte around.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> That looks fine. I usually go above 1 gallon of water at 500 but that's me.  Have some pedialyte around.



Thanks, Mate. Pedialyte on-deck.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 19, 2014)

the best thing I have found is take your dose right before you go to bed along with a multi vitamin and large glass of water.  sure, you'll sweat your ass off most of the night but you sleep off most of the lethargy.  When you wake in the morning you have to pound some water or gaterade/pedialite and another multi right away.  because you're sweating all day it's important to stay on top of your multi's and take a lot more than normal.  just speaking from personal experience but it has worked great for me.  

I'm getting ready to jump on again...250 for 2 days and the 500 for 12-14 i'm hoping.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 19, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> the best thing I have found is take your dose right before you go to bed along with a multi vitamin and large glass of water.  sure, you'll sweat your ass off most of the night but you sleep off most of the lethargy.  When you wake in the morning you have to pound some water or gaterade/pedialite and another multi right away.  because you're sweating all day it's important to stay on top of your multi's and take a lot more than normal.  just speaking from personal experience but it has worked great for me.
> 
> I'm getting ready to jump on again...250 for 2 days and the 500 for 12-14 i'm hoping.



Darkside, when you bump to 500 do you split the dose or still take it all before bed?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 20, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Darkside, when you bump to 500 do you split the dose or still take it all before bed?



take them both together right before bed.


----------

